# i just saw a WHITE HAWK!



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

2 days ago i just saw a White hawk flying right next to my house and circling my neighborhood. I was about 15 feet under it, it was crazy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> 2 days ago i just saw a White hawk flying right next to my house and circling my neighborhood. I was about 15 feet under it, it was crazy.



Too bad you couldn't get a picture. Here's a web site that has a few pictures of albino hawks. 

http://www.diversityinutah.com/albino1.html


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I wonder if it were an albino or if it were a the underside of a Northern Harrier, or a Goshawk, or a rarely seen Gyrfalcon from the Artic Tundra!!! In any case, how exciting for YOU!!! Keep your camera close at hand!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Those are breath taking!

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Too bad you couldn't get a picture. Here's a web site that has a few pictures of albino hawks.
> 
> http://www.diversityinutah.com/albino1.html


Wow! Beautiful birds! Thanks for the link, Renee.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Flying_Pidgy,

Don't tease us like that...PLEASE take a pic (if it ever happens again, keep camera with you at all times  ), that is a "once in-a-life time" experience to see in person.


Renee,

Those pics are great, what magnificent birds.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

I found a picture that looked almost identical to this bird

http://faculty.jsd.claremont.edu/dguthrie/venezuela birds/white hawk.jpg

http://www.tamarahawk.com/images/white-hawk.jpg


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

The first photo looks like an immature Broad Winged Hawk, or a Short Tailed Hawk, but those are not in California. If the underbelly weren't so white, maybe even a Ferruginous Hawk! Neat!!!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Several weeks back, my wife yelled that there was a white hawk circling our house. So I ran outside, and in this case...the "White Hawk" turned out to be what we use to call...sea gull's....  

Not saying this is the case here, but cases of "Mistaken Species" occurs around this house all the time !......


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

OK,

I will post a picture of a very menacing looking bird. To me he looks like he was sort of sneering at the camera. This bird looks a little like the bird my wife saw. So...you can see why she may have thought it was a danger to my birds....... ......my wife, wanted me to share that. Now, I will go shovel the walks, before I get in any more trouble...thank you very much.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Does look very menacing indeed!!!! - for a sea gull that is


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes! By all means Flying Pidgy, have your camera ready in the event he passes by again. 

Renee, 
Thank you for posting the link on the White Hawks.
They're beautiful. I've saved it so I can go back & read everything when time permits. 

Cindy


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi Renee, I had no idea that there were white Hawks. Very interesting and they are so lovely. Thanks for that. Canaryjayne.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

canaryjayne said:


> Hi Renee, I had no idea that there were white Hawks. Very interesting and they are so lovely. Thanks for that. Canaryjayne.



LOL......neither did I until this thread was started......then I went looking.....


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Flying_Pidgy..... I would agree on one of Cricket's choices... A Ferruginous Hawk. They are not White-White, but very light almost white & are all through our Western U.S.. They breed more Northern, but I see many Migrants thruoughout the Winter months. They are one of the few "Broad Wing catagory" of Hawks that are a little Bigger than Red Tails. but have smaller Tallons/Feet. Of course I have seen pictures of Albino Red Tails that are possible, but not likely....... Hap


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> OK,
> 
> I will post a picture of a very menacing looking bird. To me he looks like he was sort of sneering at the camera. This bird looks a little like the bird my wife saw. So...you can see why she may have thought it was a danger to my birds....... ......my wife, wanted me to share that. Now, I will go shovel the walks, before I get in any more trouble...thank you very much.


im pretty sure it wasnt a seagull =p he was just a few feet from me.


----------

